# Sun Joe or Greenworks Dethatcher



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm keeping an eye on the price on these on Amazon. I plan to buy one in the next month. Is there any reason to buy one brand over another? Does one work better or last longer? Anybody prefer one to another? The Greenworks one is more expensive (by $16) but I'm not sure that matters too much. Looking for some experience if anyone has any. Thanks!


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Get the Sun Joe as it also comes with a scarifier. There are quite a few guys on here that have the Sun Joe and have used it with success.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

cwrx82 said:


> Get the Sun Joe as it also comes with a scarifier. There are quite a few guys on here that have the Sun Joe and have used it with success.


Agreed. I have the Greenworks unit, and it's fine for what I did with it, but would opt for the sun joe at even the same price just for the scarifier.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I have the greenworks. Used it today for the first time. Worked great. Have a video uploading right now and I will share it on my journal.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ok you can see the Greenworks in action. Fast forward to 1:30 on this video...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7285#p129263


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Austinite Thanks for the video. It looks like it worked pretty well. Random question, how come you don't edge with the rotary scissors? I got one for Christmas and haven't had a chance to use it yet but I had planned to edge with it.

@Spammage The two for one on the scarifier and dethatcher sounds like a good deal but I'm not sure I understand the difference between the two. What do you use each for?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Austinite Thanks for the video. It looks like it worked pretty well. Random question, how come you don't edge with the rotary scissors? I got one for Christmas and haven't had a chance to use it yet but I had planned to edge with it.
> 
> @Spammage The two for one on the scarifier and dethatcher sounds like a good deal but I'm not sure I understand the difference between the two. What do you use each for?


@Bermuda_Newbie - I might try it one day if I get a angled attachment. Just very awkward for me.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> Get the Sun Joe as it also comes with a scarifier. There are quite a few guys on here that have the Sun Joe and have used it with success.


I love mine. Dethatched half of front yard last fall. Thinking about using the scarifying feature this year.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the Sun Joe as it also comes with a scarifier. There are quite a few guys on here that have the Sun Joe and have used it with success.
> ...


What is the difference between the two? I mean I know the scarifier goes down further into the dirt but what's the purpose of that?


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > cwrx82 said:
> ...


Supposedly with this unit, it uses a blade (instead of the tines - you change them out) to cut deeper into the soil (it still removed thatch). The website says it cuts the grass roots to promote thicker growth. I would imagine it would be useful for overseeding projects (soil to seed contact) and top dressing (sand/rich soil getting in the grooves from blades). If someone else knows more or can correct me, please do so.

I have used the dethatching to great success. But not the scarifying feature yet. Here are my results.

EDIT: I should say I got mine for $89 from Amazon on a deal of the day. I don't know if you can go wrong with either unit.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Killsocket Thanks for the info and pictures. Looks great!


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

I have the sun joe and its great! Unfortunately Im moving and probably will not need it at my next place. It does great for an electric piece of lawn equipment.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Austinite Thanks for the video. It looks like it worked pretty well. Random question, how come you don't edge with the rotary scissors? I got one for Christmas and haven't had a chance to use it yet but I had planned to edge with it.
> 
> @Spammage The two for one on the scarifier and dethatcher sounds like a good deal but I'm not sure I understand the difference between the two. What do you use each for?


Please trim with trimmers and edge with edgers 

It will wear out the blades MUCH quicker if you edge with it.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > @Austinite Thanks for the video. It looks like it worked pretty well. Random question, how come you don't edge with the rotary scissors? I got one for Christmas and haven't had a chance to use it yet but I had planned to edge with it.
> ...


Hmm...don't have an edger and am looking to take over fully the lawn care part of my yard from my yard guy (just have him do the bushes and other maintenance stuff). This could be a problem. I was under the impression the rotary scissors could do all of these things.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

They can - you just shouldn't. It dulls the blades quicker.

My setup is a Stihl Kombi Head so I can change our tools. Once you buy the motor the attachments are cheap. I have an edger, rotary scissors, string trimmer, bed definer, and articulating hedge trimmer attachments.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> They can - you just shouldn't. It dulls the blades quicker.
> 
> My setup is a Stihl Kombi Head so I can change our tools. Once you buy the motor the attachments are cheap. I have an edger, rotary scissors, string trimmer, bed definer, and articulating hedge trimmer attachments.


I was planning on buying the ego trimmer to attach my rotary scissors to. Weigh is an issue for me (5'3" 100lb female) so I don't know if physically I can handle something like the Kombi. I know the ego has a similar edger kit to it but I don't know how well it works or how well it will hold up. I'll have to look through the forums and see what people say. The other option I guess would be Craigslist for an edger.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > They can - you just shouldn't. It dulls the blades quicker.
> ...


You can also get an edger that rolls. Your shoulders will definitely get a workout with the Stihl stuff.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I got a Sun Joe and the scarifier/dethatcher worked out well. The machine is plastic but if I will only be using it twice a year, it serves its purpose.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Just throwing this out there...but I was looking at getting a Mantis with the Aerator/Dethatcher. Anyone have any experience with going that route? Seems to have good reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/Mantis-7321-Dethatcher-Attachment-Gardening/dp/B00BFRB6X2/ref=sr_1_16?keywords=mantis+tiller&qid=1551319236&s=gateway&sr=8-16


----------

